# check my work



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

well guys here is a letter that i send to my customers before the new season hoping to get them sign back on. I also include the service sheet which spells out how I service my accounts. let me know how this sounds

here is the letter:

Dear Mr. and Mrs. xxxxxxx,

I know no one wants to think about it yet, but before we know it the snow is going to be flying. I am sure that the last thing you want to be doing, is out shoveling your driveway in the frigid weather. 

I am offering plowing and salting services again this year, and would be interested in servicing your property at xxx North xxxx Street in Cardington.

The price for servicing your property this year will be just $30 per time plowed. Call today to ensure a spot on my route.

Brock Goodman
(419) 210-4514 

here is the outline:


SNOW PLOWING

Plowing will be done after an accumulation of no less then 2in of snowfall, unless requested by customer.

I try to have plowing completed as before 7 A.M. or 5 P.M. This of course depends on time of snowfall.

Estimates include plowing of all driveways and sidewalks on property, unless otherwise stated on estimate.

Salt is an additional charge, that can be applied upon your request.

After all driveways have been cleared, and the storm has ended, I will make a return trip to clean up any snow left behind by the city plows. This trip is free of charge.

Any snow falls over 8 inches, could result in a price increase due to increased time and equipment usage.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

First of all, that letter sounds like it's soliciting new accounts. Existing would include verbiage such as 

"As you may recall, we performed snow removal at your home last year. I'm sure you were pleased with our high quality work. Even though operating costs continue to rise, we will be able to plow your driveway for the same cost as last year, $30. You don't need to respond, I already have you scheduled into my route"

I've been thinking about sending a similar letter, but probably won't. I don't want to give the customer a reason to call around for prices. Every area is different, you need to decide.


----------



## Ketch (Feb 11, 2009)

born2farm;839780 said:


> well guys here is a letter that i send to my customers before the new season hoping to get them sign back on. I also include the service sheet which spells out how I service my accounts. let me know how this sounds
> 
> here is the letter:
> 
> ...


Try this:

(letter body)
The snow will be flying before we know it! Shoveling your driveway in the freezing cold wind and weather is the last thing you'd like to be doing, I'm sure. Last year I provided snow plow service at your residence at a rate of $30 per plowing, and although operating costs continue to rise, I will be able to plow your driveway for the same cost as last year, just $30.

Please call me today to ensure a spot on my route, as I'd love to have your business as a valued customer again this season.

When you say outline, do you mean your contract? Your letter should be a formal outline that includes the customer's name and address, as well as the date and your address. I can send you a blank or sample if you don't have a good template. Do you have a logo? Matter of fact, I'll go all out and put it on there too if you'd like. Just got two wisdom teeth dug out of my head a few hours ago, won't have much to do besides trick-or-treating with my munchkin for a couple days anyways. pumpkin:

Remember that plowing without an agreement in place opens you up to a whole wide range of additional torts that usually aren't a problem, including some criminally prosecutable issues such as trespass and unlawful entry, depending on the situation and how much of a grasshole :realmad: you're dealing with - especially if something gets damaged! So, make sure you have agreements in place before commencing service on a particular site!


----------



## Marionlandscape (Jul 27, 2005)

I have some customers in your area if you are interested pm me with your contact info, equipment info, and insurance info and I will put on my list. As far as your letter, assume that you are already going to plow it. give them the impression that you are continuing services not asking for it again.


----------



## wdcs1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I would rather give phone calls. Like the personal touch and it helps build a little more than just the snow plow guy relasionship. Besides saves the cost of mailers at $0.40+ for just the stamp it starts to add up. 25 accts. * .42=$10.50 just damn near bought me a steak dinner.


----------



## Queen of the North (Jan 29, 2019)

born2farm said:


> well guys here is a letter that i send to my customers before the new season hoping to get them sign back on. I also include the service sheet which spells out how I service my accounts. let me know how this sounds
> 
> here is the letter:
> 
> ...


What about when the city has made a snow emergency last for 4 days? And therefore the city is plowing twice a day 4 days after the snowfall? Any suggestions on how to bill / add for returning 3-4 times to clean up behind city plows? My usual billing includes a return trip only one ( within 24 hrs)


----------

